# Making your own Schutzhund Blinds



## 2170

Can anyone tell me what materials I would need to make a set of Sch Blinds. I know some poeple overseas that make their own but its too hard to figure out what there trying to say in their emails. Any Help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Scheiber

I/we, our club made a set last year I used electrical conduit and canvas used sharpened re-bar for the stakes in the tubes.
What a pain in the ass it all was. I tried to save the club some money I would have been better off and simpler just buying the binds my self than pissing around and asking for favors from friends with resources.


----------



## Kate Kueper

Mike Scheiber said:


> I used electrical conduit and canvas used sharpened re-bar for the stakes in the tubes.
> .


The only think I would add to that is that if you use canvas, make sure you pre-shrink it or you will have a mini blind after the first time it is rained on.


----------



## Bob Scott

Kate Kueper said:


> The only think I would add to that is that if you use canvas, make sure you pre-shrink it or you will have a mini blind after the first time it is rained on.


OR if you make training vests! :grin: :razz: :wink:


----------



## James Downey

For Blinds the a godo material to use is sombrella. It's the same stuff, saliors use to fabricate covers and tarps at sea...For the best material Cordura. the stuff is basically bullet proof. Neither will shrink.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez

Our club had them made.

We bought fabric- cordura & telescoping paint pole and then we took the to a tent place and had the fabric sewed. We also had some built with clear vinyl windows. One of the members welded alluminum tent stakes into the poles so we can sink them into the ground. At the time our investment was just about $100 per. If we would have ordered them they would have been close to the same price but we would have had to pay for shipping.

At the top we have a like a big screw we drilled all three poles and they can slide a little on this screw- there is a big nut on the end to keep them from sliding off. The screw has plenty of room- if it were too tight the poles would not expand properly.


----------



## Bob Scott

The ones our club has were made by Kate K (above) doing the sewing and I made the poles out of electrical conduit. The tops are drilled and a large key ring is sipped through them. For pegging them to the groud they are slipped over rebar with a flange welded to the rebar for a foot step to press them in the ground.


----------



## Alex Corral

Our club has a set (I think they were purchased) but at the bottom of the poles, there is a small hole drilled on each side. There is a small metal ring (key chain ring?) ran through each hole. The blinds are held to the ground by driving an old car valve through each ring and into the ground.

I'm going to build a pair for myself. I was going to use sunbrella or maybe a tarp and 3/4" conduit.


----------



## Bob Scott

Alex Corral said:


> Our club has a set (I think they were purchased) but at the bottom of the poles, there is a small hole drilled on each side. There is a small metal ring (key chain ring?) ran through each hole. The blinds are held to the ground by driving an old car valve through each ring and into the ground.
> 
> I'm going to build a pair for myself. I was going to use sunbrella or maybe a tarp and 3/4" conduit.


I like the car valve idea!


----------



## Howard Gaines III

3/4" conduit for the poles and landscape spikes to secure them to the ground. Find a person who makes boat covers and they can sew the fabric...a heavy duty machine is needed. In the big picture, you will not be that much more money ahead than if you get them from a cheaper vendor. 

Or do the other option, I made them from damaged 6' fence panels and strap hinges. Our Lowe's store managers hook us up with NICE discounts...and being of Scottish background, discount is GREAT!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Michael Breton

I went to a tent place and found replacement tent poles that were the right size. For the fabric I had a sign awning place sew them out of nylon cloth (used in awnings). I also had them sew a mesh window into each blind. I tried the conduit once for the poles, but they were not very stable. Not sure if I saved much money, but they custom logo'd the blinds for free.


----------

